# Sibelius tip: Numeric keypad notation entry



## Scott Rogers (Nov 14, 2006)

..........


----------



## sbkp (Nov 14, 2006)

Scott, 

On that note (haha... ugh), just to offer another approach, I use only the qwerty/numeric keyboard for note entry, not the combination of the numeric keypad and a MIDI controller. That is, I use the letters A, B, C... for the note pitches after applying whatever modifiers I need on the number pad. If I need to change the octave of a note, I Ctrl-UpArrow or Ctrl-DownArrow it into place. And unless I'm jumping more than a 4th, Sibelius puts the note in the right place anyway, relative to the last entered note.

I find this works better for me in two ways: First, I rarely need to move anything beyond my fingers and wrists, since A through G are all conveniently placed on the right side of the qwerty keyboard (dumb luck, really). Second, when writing without a key signature, in any given bar I might be using flats or sharps (or both), and I don't know how to get Sibelius to do that by MIDI. In other words, if I play an Ab on my MIDI controller, I see a G#.

The other thing I do is in Playback > Playback and Input Devices > Input Device. I set "Only Notate" to "Pitches sounding between" F9 and F#9. That way I can play the sound in Sibelius without notating it, then notate what I want with the qwerty/numeric keyboard.

Anyway -- I'm not suggesting you change, since you have found a workflow that suits you. I'm just describing another workflow. And to all you Sibelius users/checker-outers out there, if you're not using the numeric keypad, you're missing out!

Best,
Stefan


----------



## Thonex (Nov 14, 2006)

I use http://www.ymouse.com/xkeys/xkdesk.php (x-keys)... as similar solution with the added benefit of being able to program the buttons to do anything you want... like macros with pauses in them.. so at the hit of a button it could do [ctrl+e, ctrl+m, ctrl+f, Return] to place a _mf_ in the score.

You can get a nice big X-keys and have a whole crap load of preprogrammed macros and whatnot to make life easier.

I'm fairly new to Sibelius, but that's what I do for Nuendo and I'll probably be doing the same thing for Sibelius.


----------



## Scott Rogers (Nov 14, 2006)

..........


----------



## Thonex (Nov 14, 2006)

Scott Rogers @ Tue Nov 14 said:


> Stefan, yeah, that's a good method too. I'll probably have to implement that if I ever get around to notating on a laptop.
> 
> Thonex, I used to use a previous generation 20 key X-keys pad, but for some reason their implementation on the Mac side required you to boot into OS 9 to program the key macros. Last year when I got a new Mac it was way past supporting an OS 9 boot, so now the X-keys just sits in the closet collecting dust.



OSX is now supported by X-keys.


----------



## sbkp (Nov 14, 2006)

Side note (there I go again)...

In trying out Finale, Overture, and Sibelius, the deciding factor (by far!) was the qwerty/numeric note input method for Sibelius. The other two apps' entry methods were such a bad fit to my way of working, I couldn't stand to use them for more than a few minutes at a time. But with Sibelius, I was pretty quick within that same timeframe.

Best,
Stefan


----------



## Scott Rogers (Nov 14, 2006)

..........


----------



## Rodney Glenn (Nov 14, 2006)

Thank's for the X-Keys tip. Didn't know about it and it looks like it might have many uses.

Regarding Sibelius, did anyone try this?:

http://www.sibelius.com/products/keyboard/index.html

R


----------



## Daryl (Nov 14, 2006)

Rodney Glenn @ Tue Nov 14 said:


> Thank's for the X-Keys tip. Didn't know about it and it looks like it might have many uses.
> 
> Regarding Sibelius, did anyone try this?:
> 
> ...


I wouldn't buy anything with a picture of a half-eaten apple on it. :wink: 

D


----------



## sbkp (Nov 14, 2006)

I need the one that switches from Sibelius to Cubase SX (ooh... color cycling keys!) and is available in the Microsoft Natural Keyboard shape. Anyone know of one of those?


----------



## Thonex (Nov 14, 2006)

sbkp @ Tue Nov 14 said:


> I need the one that switches from Sibelius to Cubase SX (ooh... color cycling keys!) and is available in the Microsoft Natural Keyboard shape. Anyone know of one of those?



http://www.fentek-ind.com/kblk1800.htm


----------



## sbkp (Nov 14, 2006)

I need a split keyboard. Pay attention, Andrew! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Okay, now we're getting somewhere: http://www.fentek-ind.com/keys.htm


----------



## sbkp (Nov 14, 2006)

Okay, here's a semi-serious, yet totally ridiculous, question: Is it possible to hook up two QWERTY keyboards to a single Windows machine?


----------



## Thonex (Nov 14, 2006)

sbkp @ Tue Nov 14 said:


> Okay, here's a semi-serious, yet totally ridiculous, question: Is it possible to hook up two QWERTY keyboards to a single Windows machine?



http://www.ymouse.com/ymouse.php


----------



## sbkp (Nov 14, 2006)

Cool. If I ever go completely nuts and want two differently color coded keyboards, I know where to go :D

Thanks!


----------



## Hermitage59 (Nov 16, 2006)

sbkp @ Tue Nov 14 said:


> The other thing I do is in Playback > Playback and Input Devices > Input Device. I set "Only Notate" to "Pitches sounding between" F9 and F#9. That way I can play the sound in Sibelius without notating it, then notate what I want with the qwerty/numeric keyboard.



Stefan, it's worth mentioning here, that this works for Sib 4, but is not a feature in Sib 3, as some (including me) may still be using an earlier version, and want to stay that way.


Alex.


----------

